

A Way To Find Movies Worth Watching On Netflix - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/09/finally-a-way-to-find-movies-worth-watching-on-netflix/

======
grano
Rotten Tomatoes has their own version of this:
[http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dvd/netflix](http://www.rottentomatoes.com/dvd/netflix)

------
danabenson
Netflix public API shuts down on Nov 14...

~~~
sehr
I've already seen a few third party API's out and about these past couple of
months

------
codezero
It's too bad the website referenced is totally down, I for one would love to
use it :)

[http://abetterqueue.com/](http://abetterqueue.com/)

------
alain94040
Make sure to check out [http://instantwatcher.com](http://instantwatcher.com),
you can filter by RT rating, style, year of release, etc.

~~~
mturmon
This site is pretty helpful, I agree.

I'm responding to note my frustration with simple filtering by RT rating...a
lot of movies have a high RT rating, but with very low confidence (e.g., 75,
because 3 of 4 obscure reviewers liked it). You want want to filter by
confidence also, but the interface doesn't allow it. It's frustrating because
it's so close to solved; all the hard work of gathering the data is done, but
the filtering is slightly too simplistic.

------
dmxt
[http://netflixroulette.net/](http://netflixroulette.net/) is also an
alternative for finding a movie to watch, it's just a roulette. The author
also made the API for everyone to use since Netflix shut down their.

------
mpyne
What I would actually need is a way to _choose_ from the many movies worth
watching.... but the hard part is doing so without choosing a movie not worth
watching.

------
carlos-alberto
Anyone know of a website which offers similar functionality but with an option
to choose the region you're in?

------
simpsn
Sad it is down. Well done on the 404 page though.

------
kaeawc
Amazing 503 page

[http://imgur.com/y4KtdcC](http://imgur.com/y4KtdcC)

